
Peer-To-Patent Quietly Shuts Down - aj
http://techdirt.com/articles/20090709/1907055504.shtml
======
prodigal_erik
I'm reminded of Stallman's argument that holding prior art in reserve is a
more useful tactic. Judges generally won't reconsider prior art the patent
office was already aware of, even if they had failed to weigh it
appropriately.

